# Eureka Seven Movies (1/3 Out!!)



## Wilykat (Mar 17, 2017)

shitty translation:


> Theater Edition 3部作 "symphonic Psalm Eureka high evolution" decision making! At this account, we will from time to time UP latest information so please support the.  #エウレカ #eureka_HE



It's been over 10 years since Eureka Seven was first released and some considers it to be great anime.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2017)

How many times are they going to retell the story or come up with trash sequels?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2017)

Even if these turn out as poisonous as Pocket Full of Rainbows and Astral Ocean
We'll always - ALWAYS - have episode 26 of the original series!


----------



## lizardo221 (Mar 26, 2017)

Episode 26 was truly one of the greatest anime episodes I've ever experienced. That said, I'm going to be disappointed if this is just more AO related time line. I'd really like them to make a real sequel and not a complete spin off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm cautiously optimistic about this.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 27, 2017)

Didn't they murder the franchise with Ao?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 27, 2017)

^Pretty much.
If Bones is trying to revive franchises they fucked up,
I'd rather they brought back Darker Than Black instead
That at least had the OVAs to redeem its second season


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2017)

lizardo221 said:


> Episode 26 was truly one of the greatest anime episodes I've ever experienced. That said, I'm going to be disappointed if this is just more AO related time line. I'd really like them to make a real sequel and not a complete spin off.


For real. One of the best mecha anime ever made imo and They end up Fucking it up. Such a shame.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 9, 2017)

More info: 


> 12 years since the impressive original TV series.
> The Theatrical Trilogy begins.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2017)

New trailer:

In this take on the franchise,
Renton is Renton Beams
Adopted by Ray and Charles after his pops dies
He's been living with them for 9 years
And their relationship is awkward.

Yeah . . .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2017)

I lost interest in new E7 content after how shit AO was. What will make this any better? Oh yeah the old movie was nothing to talk about either. Seems like they never could replicate the quality they had of the TV series again.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2018)

The first one is out.  Can we get this moved back into the active section?


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (May 30, 2021)

A little bird told me that this anime takes very long to get into the heart of the story.
And it doesn't seem very interested to me , so I will not watch it ,lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------

